
Vanilla JavaScript and HTML – No Frameworks. No Libraries. No Problem - praveenscience
https://dev.to/pluralsight/vanilla-javascript-and-html-no-frameworks-no-libraries-no-problem-2n99
======
tzm
Reminds me of VanillaJS: [http://vanilla-js.com](http://vanilla-js.com)

